
Y-Combinator-company heysan! looking for software developer. Meet us at startup school!   - gustaf
http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dfsgtr7_181cpm27z
======
danielha
So tell me, how awesome is it to be at a point where you're able to recruit
developers to join your team? Exciting times, gustaf, exciting times.

~~~
gustaf
It's pretty awesome! :)

\--------------------------------------------------------

heysan! is a Y-combinator (ycombinator.com) funded startup creating the next
generation of mobile instant messaging services.

We're looking for a smart and talented software developer to join our team.
You are like us if your laptop is your lifeline and your passion is well
written software.

You know Linux, Java, PHP and MySQL really well and understand why standards
and open source matter.

Our team of 4 founders has a strong background in mobile/wireless. We're
looking for someone who can join us full time in San Francisco and both salary
and equity is negotiable in this round.

We're going to be at startup school at Stanford on Saturday and at the startup
school reception on Friday night, want to meet up? Send us an Email, IM or
text at:

gustaf@gmail.com, 646 266 9612 or marie.brattberg@gmail.com, 347 323 8922

------
pg
These guys made the slideshow on <http://ycombinator.com> btw.

~~~
JMiao
Wow, I like the new look.

